

Google penalizing all bitcoin related sites? - jasonlingx
https://www.google.com/search?q=related%3Abitcoin.org

======
jasonlingx
<https://www.google.com/search?q=+related%3Abitcointalk.org>
<https://www.google.com/search?q=related%3Amtgox.com>
<https://www.google.com/search?q=related%3Aintersango.com>

------
reirob
Just for comparison, here is what ddg shows for the same search:

<https://duckduckgo.com/?q=related%3Abitcoin.org>

